# Op Nanook Aug 2011



## opcougar (22 Jun 2011)

Question for those that have done this in the past......

1. what is the living accomodation like?

2. Is the food any good?

3. Msg says to pack 2 duffle bags, does one need ruck, tac vest and helmet up there to take along?

4. It says no gym available, am guessing there are places to go for a run?

5. Is there a daily allowance for being there?

6. All other useful info welcome

Sorry for the newbie questions

Thx


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2011)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Question for those that have done this in the past......
> 
> 1. what is the living accomodation like?
> 
> ...



First off, we have no idea of what Posn Number you are filling (What your job will be) nor where you are being sent (Yellowknife, a ship, Iqaluit, or whereever.)

Second:  CFTPO has the Joining instructions and kit list of what you are supposed to bring, so go by what that list tells you.  If you have a contact up there, confirm with them as well.

It is hard for us to tell you what to bring if we have no idea of where exactly you are going.  The same goes for the food and gym.  Facilities aboard ship are not the same as in Yellowknife or those at Iqaluit. 

Ref point/question #4:  Ensure you can run faster than the slowest person in the group.  (Anti-bear drill)


----------



## opcougar (22 Jun 2011)

I am going to be in Resolute bay, and just part of a "support trade".

I was trying to get an idea of what to do, when one is not on duty


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jun 2011)

opcougar said:
			
		

> I was trying to get an idea of what to do, when one is not on duty



I read books on serial murderers......... >


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2011)

opcougar said:
			
		

> I was trying to get an idea of what to do, when one is not on duty



Stay at the top of the food chain instead of becoming part of it...to echo what was mentioned previously, polar bears walk faster laughing than you run scared.  And instead of reading about serial killers, you could start a second episode of "The Mad Trapper of Rat River" or in this case, "The Mad Newbie of Resolute Bay".  Bring your golf clubs - you can play 24/7 up there that time of year.  Go fishing.  Bring a camera - lots of nice scenery to take pics of - just remember about the polar bears that's all  ;D.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Jun 2011)

and when I read books on serial murderers......I often look around with that crazed look.........and I be sure to flash the title around.... >


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2011)

Do your Charlie Manson lookalike face?

MM


----------



## R933ex (22 Jun 2011)

Hey Cougar,

A long time northerner here


1. what is the living accomodation like?

If you're staying at the South Park, i mean south camp and in the past some have stayed there, the accommodation is A 5 out of 10 on a northern scale (I have pictures if you want them) if you're living in crystal or in a mod- well i'm sure you know what thats like

2. Is the food any good?

the only decent place outside of what the CF may bring up, is at the South Park Ozzies (the owners) got a good set up and the cook is usually good. Other than that the North Mart and Co-op are just about it for food.


3. Msg says to pack 2 duffle bags, does one need ruck, tac vest and helmet up there to take along?

Not sure


4. It says no gym available, am guessing there are places to go for a run?

Its not too bad for running, again if you want I' ve got tons of pics and videos of the place.

5. Is there a daily allowance for being there?

Wont try to answer

6. All other useful info welcome

Res Bay isn't that bad, I travel there at least once every 2 years or so and when I was the J3 Air Mov at CFNA (Now JTFN) I was there 3-4 weeks a year

Any further questions PM if you wish

TC


----------



## R933ex (22 Jun 2011)

Here's a picture from one of the local hotels..


----------



## newmet (23 Jun 2011)

Hi there, I was on OP Nunalivut in April and can answer some of your questions, since you said you're going to Resolute...



			
				opcougar said:
			
		

> Question for those that have done this in the past......
> 
> 1. what is the living accomodation like?  Rooms are rooms, we stayed at Ice Shelf and South Camp.  You share a room, if you're lucky you have Wifi in your room and/or a phone.  Most rooms also have tv's with satellite.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Do your Charlie Manson lookalike face?
> 
> MM



No I'm not a Charlie type. More of a Ted Bundy look.......with a hint of crazy..... >


----------

